

My Numbrosia iPhone game is free for a limited time.  Suggestions for update? - amichail
http://itunes.com/apps/Numbrosia

======
ryanpetrich
Really interesting and unique puzzle app. My feedback:

The tutorial is very cumbersome to use, with standard UIAlertViews covering
the game board. I suggest replacing that with something custom.

The font looks unprofessional; replace Marker Felt with something less cheesy.
The graphics in general could be spruced up (if you want to stick with the
simple style, that's great, but at least make buttons look like buttons)

Also, download the "world records" in the background as the first puzzle is
loaded (it is impossible for its record of 4 to be beaten anyway)

------
stuartjmoore
I'd say: a design overhaul.

•The icon needs to change. •The tiles could use custom images and the
background could use some texture. •The font looks great for the title, but I
don't know if you should keep it everywhere. •The two white labels are too
close to the edge. •PB? WR?

Game are about the experience (graphics & sounds) especially on the iPhone.
Whether or not people click on your link from a search is heavily based on the
icon, too.

------
amichail
I plan to submit an update to Apple in a week or so, so feedback would be
great.

------
comster
Interesting game, I went to download it, but have to rant about app store
shit.

I hate all the LITE and VERSIONED games. Fucking BS for the customer. So I
veto. Sorry man, don't charge for version 2, version 3... so lame.

